# Team orion motor checker rpm sensor?



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Anyone know where I can get one or anything I can do to make it work with something else?

Bought one of e-bay and they did not send it with the unit.

I have searced the net and can not find anything.

Thanks

mike


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Theoretically, you can use the one that Integy sells for the Ini-Dyno:

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKTR8&P=7

I tried it and it works, sort of. What I found was the Orion read exactly half the RPM that the Indi Dyno was reading (I had both at the same time for a short while). I don't know if the Orion needs twice as many magnets or what, but so long as you know it reads one half of what it should, you can still get some idea of what the mtor is doing.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks.

I searched tower before I posted and could not find what you posted but I will give that a shot.

mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Try contacting Orion directly to see if you can get the sensor separately.
or as ta-man suggested use a substitute from another manufacturer Trinity might also work, Peak's motor checker dyno is similar to Orions.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

The orion unit is made by much more and uses the same sensor.Check nexus racing, http://nexusracing.net/index.php?cPath=21&sort=2a&page=5&osCsid=50aede5e2558d23d52bf62269217725c


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks guys -I will give much more a shout.

Tried Orion on monday and I have not gotten a response - wonder why I normally do not run their stuff.

mc


----------

